# Homemade Tools >  Bottle Openers made from 16D common nails

## scorch

This is a collection of bottle openers that my son (age 9) and I made from 16D common nails. Some of them work better than others. I tried to incorporate a variety of designs.

The plaque that holds them hangs on a wall and the bottle openers (nails) are held in place by magnets (neodymium magnets from hard drives) installed in cutouts in the back of the plaque.

The project page is here:
Bottle Openers Made From 16D Common Nails | Scorch Works Blog

Here is a link to a YouTube video of each design opening a bottle:

----------

Jon (Apr 16, 2015),

kbalch (Apr 17, 2015),

will52100 (Sep 1, 2017)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks scorch! I've added your Bottle Openers to our Forging and Casting category, as well as to your builder page: scorch's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Bottle Openers  by scorch 

tags:
magnet, forging, bottle opener

----------


## DIYer

That's a sweet collection, specially since they were made with your son. Which particular one works best (so that I can make a copy)?  :Evil:

----------


## scorch

I think the best one is the one we did the detailed pictures of in the linked blog post (the one on the far right in the picture above). By far the worst one for opening bottles is the circle one in the middle. I only included the circle one in the collection because I liked that it looked so different.

----------

